# Beautiful Pollen varieties



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice!

I'll add a couple of pollen photos...


----------



## Camping La Chassagne (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## yukonjeff (May 19, 2016)

Sorry so big I don't know how to make pics smaller.


----------



## Delta 21 (Mar 4, 2016)

My girls are still coming in loaded. Look at the different colors!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Kind of a morbid photo in a way, but the pollen variety I think was incredible:


There's two shades of green in there that are hard to see.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

We get a lot of blue coming in at times. I think it's from Chickory? 
Just a guess and it's probably wrong 50/50.


----------



## TennyW (Oct 12, 2016)

It looks great


----------

